# Information



## jobn49 (10 mo ago)

I was recently gifted a Weaver twin cylinder,1/12 hp compressor. Runs super quiet a as it should. New service information, oil, filters , etc. The gentleman that owned it passed and no one has any information !!! Help Please


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

post some pix of what you have please


----------



## jobn49 (10 mo ago)

jobn49 said:


> I was recently gifted a Weaver twin cylinder,1/12 hp compressor. Runs super quiet a as it should. New service information, oil, filters , etc. The gentleman that owned it passed and no one has any information !!! Help Please


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

jobn49,

Looks like you have a 1/2 HP Weaver twin cylinder. Try this website, they may be able to help.









Air Compressor Help & Support Community - Identifying an Older Air Compressor - Serial Numbers, Photos & Antique Air Compressor Identification


Ask the community! If you need help in identifying an older air compressor in order to try to source parts, find a compressor manual, or just get some online guidance on proper use and so on, this is the page to do it! We have an active community of Air Compressor enthusiasts who will help you...




www.about-air-compressors.com





Stephen



jobn49 said:


> I was recently gifted a Weaver twin cylinder,1/12 hp compressor. Runs super quiet a as it should. New service information, oil, filters , etc. The gentleman that owned it passed and no one has any information !!! Help Please


----------

